

Summon the NSA - tlongren
http://summonthensa.com/

======
api
While stuff like this is funny, it's trivial to filter out extreme "orgy of
evidence" or "Christmas tree hits" from data sets.

This would be far more effective if it only picked a couple for each visitor,
maybe grouped for likely relevance.

I do think one good approach for defending ourselves from surveillance by
state oligarchies is data set pollution, but to be effective it must be done
very intelligently. The idea is to make the data set so dirty that any attempt
to hunt down political dissidents for, say, targeted IRS audits would generate
too many false positives to be practical or effective.

~~~
BudVVeezer
Better still if it also threw in semi-random "safe" search terms to further
confuse the issues.

------
mumbi
I'm not about to hit that button, but let me know if it works.

~~~
mjt0229
If it works, then there'll be nothing on the other end but silence.

~~~
korethr
I just clicked it. It doesn't do anyt

NO CARRIER

~~~
echohack
That's funny. I clicked it too. It just does a goog--^H^H^H^H NO CARRIER

------
MrKurtz
Sigh.

How does the saying go again: 'misinformed paranoia travels around the world
and spawns parody sites before the truth gets a chance to put its pants on and
start individually debunking each reposting' ?

[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/08/pressure-
cooker/](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/08/pressure-cooker/)

